# Trojan Horse



## Krafty167 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Trojan Horse dnschanger on my pc that I can't get rid of. I have a Windows 98 OS and recently bought a subscription to Spysweeper which finds it alright but isn't able to remove it. I have worked with their techs for a couple of weeks but they haven't been able to get it off my pc. Does anyone have any experience in this spy program or how to remove it. I am pretty computer savey but can't find it in the registery or elsewhere.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have it also, so let me know when you figure it out!

I know a kid that got rid of it, I guess its like 3 hours of work, but it can be done. I tried to get ahold of him, but me moved to Spain. He found the process online somewhere but I have no idea. I think it was alot of steps. Like push ten buttons at once go to this site, hit this, then go here, then hit this. Etc Etc. Good luck but let me know, please!


----------



## Krafty167 (Feb 17, 2008)

I know I can get rid of it by formatting my hard drive and reloading the software, but the whole process would take several hours of saving things and I don't have the time for that right now.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

That might be what you have to do. I know it took him a long time. I suck at these things, so I have no idea. I can't even use mine right now as soon as I get online it kicks me off.


----------



## Krafty167 (Feb 17, 2008)

How do you know that you have the Trojan Horse? What operating system do you have and do you have a dial up connection?


----------



## majo22 (Jan 27, 2008)

i had this on my computer. had a couple computer shops look at it and the only thing that any of them could do was to formatt the hard drive and reinstall everything sorry i know how you feel it sucks


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know what it is because you get it from MSN, and it actually tells you so on my antivirus. But it tells me it can't fix it.

I have windows, with a router.


----------



## Krafty167 (Feb 17, 2008)

So your anti-virus actually says the word Trojan horse? What operating system of Windows do you have. It shouldn't kick you off the internet because it is designed to get internet information from you to relay to consumer sales companies of your reading and buying habits/interests. If you are getting kicked off the internet it is likely a memory issue or two many programs running in the background at one time. I may be able to help you with that.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey HF P& Y. SInce you are in Fargo, call APTTek. Ober Langness. 298-3701, or checl out www.apttek.us . If he cannot hepl you out, no one can. He is very reasonable as well. He comes to you to work on your stuff. Great guy as well. Good Luck.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

djleye said:


> Hey HF P& Y. SInce you are in Fargo, call APTTek. Ober Langness. 298-3701, or checl out www.apttek.us . If he cannot hepl you out, no one can. He is very reasonable as well. He comes to you to work on your stuff. Great guy as well. Good Luck.


HAHA that's where I brought it on Friday, it was done by Sat. Morning. He saved everything, crashed my HD, and rebooted everything, installed a life time Anti-virus and some other cleaning things. All together $95. My computer runs better then new!! Couldn't be happier! Great people I know they will be building a Web page for my company!


----------

